# Is a reference music , is it necessary to have it from the director ?



## husam nadhim (Jul 1, 2020)

كوني أتعلم من الجميع ، ما هي وجهات نظركم حول الموسيقى المرجعية من المخرج ، هل من الضروري من المخرج أم ليس بالضرورة؟


----------

